# Heater/Air Conditioning



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Does or has anyone else ever had an annoying like ticking noise come from what sounds like the passenger side vent?


----------



## RideVR6 (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Heater/Air Conditioning (fourpointwo)*

There is a DIY on Audiworld on how to clean the climate controll fan. That can sometimes squeak and make an annoying noise. Check it out.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah its REALLY annoying. Thank you!


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Cant seem to find the article would you mind linking me?


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Aha, i found it. http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec132.shtml for future reference


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Thanks.. I've been looking for that article..


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

It works too. No more irritating noises coming from that area anymore.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Heater/Air Conditioning (fourpointwo)*

great help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice it worked wonders on mine!


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Project13)*

It worked for me as well. I pulled the 5 bolts and popped off the access hole cover. I sprayed a very small amount of WD-40 in that little access hole, and the squeaking sound went away.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Avo)*

WD-40 may not last long. If the noise returns, try a good quality electric motor lubricating oil like "3 in 1", etc.


----------

